# Overcoming back lighting or over exposure



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have a higher end hospitality client in need of a camera to recognize people on a private BOLO list.
The challenge is opposite of the check in desk is a two story glass wall about 200' long.
My concern is that a typical camera will be over exposed and only a shadow of a face will be visible. They have an Exacqvision NVR. Im not 100% sure it can process overexposed video. 
Any ideas of how to overcome the strong back lighting they have, or am I being over concerned?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You need a camera with wide dynamic range (WDR) it addresses this exact issue. Depending on the camera you may have to adjust / fine tune the WDR to get a good result.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

https://www.axis.com/dk/en/technologies/wide-dynamic-range


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

splatz said:


> You need a camera with wide dynamic range (WDR) it addresses this exact issue. Depending on the camera you may have to adjust / fine tune the WDR to get a good result.


I was hoping you would reply to this.


----------

